

Tornado Web Framework/Server hits 1.0 - rudd
http://groups.google.com/group/python-tornado/browse_thread/thread/6040b860b74444e0

======
jessep
Sweeeet. I've been wondering for a while about doing Comet style realtime
stuff in Django and wondered if Tornado would work. This post inspired me to
search the Tornado mailing list and, sure enough, there's a great thread with
a full example explaining how to do it. Very awesome, I love the internet.

For others wondering about how to do realtime in django, here's the thread:
[http://groups.google.com/group/python-
tornado/browse_thread/...](http://groups.google.com/group/python-
tornado/browse_thread/thread/a76c14cacaa303b8/e004d1f265030694?lnk=gst&q=django#e004d1f265030694)

~~~
almost
Wow, that's awesome. Thanks for sharing :)

------
joshstaiger
I've been using Tornado for the past few months, and it's great. The code is
straightforward and easy to read. It does what it does very well.

See <http://www.tornadoweb.org/> for an intro.

